# recommended organized century rides D.C. metro area



## bjm (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi - 

I'm putting togther my schedule for the upcoming months I did the reston century last year and am hooked. I was wondering if anyone had some personal recommendations on longer organized rides in the D.C. metro area? Thanks for the help.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

bjm said:


> Hi -
> 
> I'm putting togther my schedule for the upcoming months I did the reston century last year and am hooked. I was wondering if anyone had some personal recommendations on longer organized rides in the D.C. metro area? Thanks for the help.


I only know of two in the Maryland area -- the Segull Century on the Eastern Shore, which is very popular, and the Civil War Century, sponsored by the Baltimore Bike Club. That's in Thurston, MD in September.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

*Oxon Hill*

....always puts on good rides. They have a metric on June 11 and a full century September 11. See the club's Event List for more than just their own rides.

Ken


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

The Savage Century put on by White Clay Bicycle Club in October is a great one. It starts in Delaware and hits all of the steepest hills that can be found alongside the Susquehanna River in PA.

The Shorefire Century during the summer is 100 flat miles.

The Seagull Metric from Cambridge MD area is another flat one and is scheduled in the spring.

My favorite century is the Bridge to Bridge Ride in North Carolina in September ( barring hurricaines). "100 miles of pure hill". George Hincappe, John Lieswyn, and Kent Bostick have ridden this one. It ends on top of Grandfather Mtn with a steep 2 mile climb after 101 miles of up and down. Mostly up.


----------



## sharkey (Mar 29, 2002)

*Some good ones . . .*



bjm said:


> Hi -
> 
> I'm putting togther my schedule for the upcoming months I did the reston century last year and am hooked. I was wondering if anyone had some personal recommendations on longer organized rides in the D.C. metro area? Thanks for the help.


A couple of my favorite centuries: 

The Cumberland Century - A winner! Rolling landscape, very few cars, wonderful scenery, nice people. The rest stop lunch is always awesome (although the nice ladies make a pasta salad that is better suited for after the ride - not half way through!)

Civil War Century - Definitely do this one! It shares some of the same roads as the Cumberland.

Ed Sander Memorial Century -- If you keep the pace up, it is very challenging. Lots and lots of short climbs on this ride.

They don't offer a full century, only a metric century -- but the Amish Century (in PA) is really nice.

The Covered Bridge Century is a nice 65ish mile ride.

Doing a google search for any of these will get you to sites with more information. I might also mention atlanticcycling.com . . . they do 65 mile tours throughout the cycling season.


For centuries like Seagull and Reston, it's essential that you get there EARLY. These can get rediculously crowded.


----------



## bjm (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the input everyone. It seems I'm out of luck for early season rides. About 90% of the rides that have been recommended and that I've found on-line are not scheduled until late summer/early fall. Not many to be found in May, June, and July. I plan on the Patuxent River Rural Legacy Ride on the 11th of June and will keep an eye out for others around that time. 

Happy cycling........










bjm said:


> Hi -
> 
> I'm putting togther my schedule for the upcoming months I did the reston century last year and am hooked. I was wondering if anyone had some personal recommendations on longer organized rides in the D.C. metro area? Thanks for the help.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*2 each weekend, year 'round.*



bjm said:


> Thanks for all the input everyone. It seems I'm out of luck for early season rides. About 90% of the rides that have been recommended and that I've found on-line are not scheduled until late summer/early fall. Not many to be found in May, June, and July. I plan on the Patuxent River Rural Legacy Ride on the 11th of June and will keep an eye out for others around that time.
> 
> Happy cycling........


http://www.dcrand.org/

Usually one is fairly hard and one is fairly easy. Good route slips, usually a nice lunch stop and 2 rest stops at food stores.


----------



## ks1g (Jan 31, 2004)

bjm said:


> Thanks for all the input everyone. It seems I'm out of luck for early season rides.


There are some rides earlier in the season. Northern Virginia MS 150 is May 21/22 (fund raising required). Tour de Cure is early June. A PPTC member is maintaining a list of area events (clearly a labor of love for them!) here: 
Cycling in Washington DC Area


----------



## Creaky Carnivore (Apr 28, 2003)

*Just a small correction.....*

The Amish Century takes place in Delaware. It starts in Dover, DE, and is usually in september. Some of the rest stops ar staffed by Menonites, and they serve the best fruit pies you have ever tasted. It is a very flat, fairly easy ride.

The Civil War Century is a favorite. More challenging, but scenic and historic.


----------



## sharkey (Mar 29, 2002)

*Oooops! You're right! Delaware*



Creaky Carnivore said:


> The Amish Century takes place in Delaware. It starts in Dover, DE, and is usually in september. Some of the rest stops ar staffed by Menonites, and they serve the best fruit pies you have ever tasted. It is a very flat, fairly easy ride.
> 
> The Civil War Century is a favorite. More challenging, but scenic and historic.



I was confusing it with another ride in Lancaster County in PA. . . . .


----------



## johnbspinnen' (Mar 12, 2005)

*Go South Young Man!*



bjm said:


> Hi -
> 
> I'm putting togther my schedule for the upcoming months I did the reston century last year and am hooked. I was wondering if anyone had some personal recommendations on longer organized rides in the D.C. metro area? Thanks for the help.



I guess you have to go south to get earlier centuries. 

The Tour de Cure Hampton roads is a good point to point course into a headwind. This'll be my 3rd year....... great support AND a beer truck at the end.

http://main.diabetes.org/site/TR?pg=entry&fr_id=2304

The Tar Heel Century is flat and I've heard well supported. Good early season century on May 7th:

http://www.rivercitycyclingclub.com/

Then the MoM at the end of May :

http://www.mountainsofmisery.com/index.html

As above the DC randonneurs ride centuries every weekend it seems and in ALL weather........brrrrrrrrrrrr. 

http://www.dcrand.org/

Those are the ones off my schedule.

I'll be up @ Reston this year for the first time, what was the course like?

Hope to see you there.


----------

